# ETC fixture library



## Patch29 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello. Don't mean to sound stupid after all I am new to the game but I am having trouble with ETC fixture library's. I have updated my software to 2.3.2. on both my ION and Nomad however it does not show any fixture library in my etc nomad. Any suggestions. And with the offline EOSNomad is their a way to control lights via computer.


----------



## Goatman (Nov 2, 2015)

You can download and install the fixture library separately. I would suggest trying to install just the fixture library.

There's also a facebook page specific to Eos, you may be able to find your answer there. https://www.facebook.com/groups/etceosprogrammers/


----------



## SteveB (Nov 2, 2015)

Patch29 said:


> Hello. Don't mean to sound stupid after all I am new to the game but I am having trouble with ETC fixture library's. I have updated my software to 2.3.2. on both my ION and Nomad however it does not show any fixture library in my etc nomad. Any suggestions. And with the offline EOSNomad is their a way to control lights via computer.



From what I read on the release note for 2.3.2 there is no fixture update for this release. Thus I would download the

Patch29 said:


> Hello. Don't mean to sound stupid after all I am new to the game but I am having trouble with ETC fixture library's. I have updated my software to 2.3.2. on both my ION and Nomad however it does not show any fixture library in my etc nomad. Any suggestions. And with the offline EOSNomad is their a way to control lights via computer.



I didn't see any comments in the 2.3.2 release notes about a fixture library update, so am assuming the last one is still current. I downloaded 2.3.2 today and it found the existing library on my laptop running Nomad.


----------



## Patch29 (Nov 2, 2015)

Goatman said:


> You can download and install the fixture library separately. I would suggest trying to install just the fixture library.
> 
> There's also a facebook page specific to Eos, you may be able to find your answer there. https://www.facebook.com/groups/etceosprogrammers/


Where can I find the fixture library?


----------



## Patch29 (Nov 2, 2015)

SteveB said:


> From what I read on the release note for 2.3.2 there is no fixture update for this release. Thus I would download the
> 
> 
> I didn't see any comments in the 2.3.2 release notes about a fixture library update, so am assuming the last one is still current. I downloaded 2.3.2 today and it found the existing library on my laptop running Nomad.


I cannot even find my old one


----------



## Goatman (Nov 3, 2015)

ETC's website has a lot of downloads on it. In theory, the fixture library should work over all Eos consoles, but here's the list of downloads specific to Nomad/Puck:

http://www.etcconnect.com/Products/Consoles/Eos-Family/ETCnomad-ETCnomad-Puck/Software.aspx

Edit: Upon further inspection, I don't see them anywhere on any of the board software download sections.


----------



## Nsimmons (Nov 3, 2015)

Although there is no update to the fixture library I'm sure the fixture library is included in the download (the download would be much smaller).
If you select the manufacture tab in patch do you not see anything?

I would also post the problem on the ETC forums.

http://community.etcconnect.com/control_consoles/f/15


----------



## Patch29 (Nov 3, 2015)

Nsimmons said:


> Although there is no update to the fixture library I'm sure the fixture library is included in the download (the download would be much smaller).
> If you select the manufacture tab in patch do you not see anything?
> 
> I would also post the problem on the ETC forums.
> ...


The manufacture tab is blank.


----------



## Nsimmons (Nov 3, 2015)

Very odd.
What size was the download? I downloaded it this morning and it was 185.9MB, I'm on a Mac so can't fully help.

In the pass ETC have not included the fixture library when in beta builds but they haven't done that for a few years and never for released software.

I would download the installer a second time and try again.

I've mentioned this before on here but ETC keep a closer eye on their own forums so you'll get a quicker reply over there.


----------



## Patch29 (Nov 3, 2015)

Nsimmons said:


> Very odd.
> What size was the download? I downloaded it this morning and it was 185.9MB, I'm on a Mac so can't fully help.
> 
> In the pass ETC have not included the fixture library when in beta builds but they haven't done that for a few years and never for released software.
> ...


Mine is 770MB and I did post on their form to. Thanks for your help.


----------



## JohnD (Nov 3, 2015)

Just a suggestion but have you tried downloading an earlier version then upgrading to the latest, 2.2.1 and 2.3.1 are available.


----------



## Patch29 (Nov 3, 2015)

JohnD said:


> Just a suggestion but have you tried downloading an earlier version then upgrading to the latest, 2.2.1 and 2.3.1 are available.


I have not, I will try that. Thx!


----------



## Nsimmons (Nov 3, 2015)

The download should not be 770MB.


----------



## Patch29 (Nov 3, 2015)

Fixed it but don't know how.


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 3, 2015)

Patch29 said:


> Hello. Don't mean to sound stupid after all I am new to the game but I am having trouble with ETC fixture library's. I have updated my software to 2.3.2. on both my ION and Nomad however it does not show any fixture library in my etc nomad. Any suggestions. And with the offline EOSNomad is their a way to control lights via computer.


In response to your second question about controlling from Nomad, you need either a Nomad dongle or a client dongle in order for Nomad to be able to output data. The dongle is also required if you are connecting to an Eos network and want to be able to operate as a client and not just a mirror.


----------

